# كيف استخدم الياهو بالبريد والجورب والمسنجر



## عادل بسطا (23 يونيو 2007)

:66:​اخواتى فى رب المجد يسوع سلام ونعمة ومباركة لرب يسوع لعملكم فى الجهد المبزول فى المنتدى 
 برجاء الافادة عن شرح كامل لايميل ياهو ماسينجر خطوة خطوة علما باننى عندى ايميل على ياهو  ولكن المشكلة اننى لا اعرف كم من البريد وصلنى ولااعرف كيف افتحة ولا اعرف فتح الجروبات الخاصة بالياهو  برجا الشرح بالتفصيل  للماسينجر ياهو   ممكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## Michael (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو شرح البرنامج بالتفصيل*



عادل بسطا قال:


> :66:اخواتى فى رب المجد يسوع سلام ونعمة ومباركة لرب يسوع لعملكم فى الجهد المبزول فى المنتدى
> برجاء الافادة عن شرح كامل لايميل ياهو ماسينجر خطوة خطوة علما باننى عندى ايميل على ياهو ولكن المشكلة اننى لا اعرف كم من البريد وصلنى ولااعرف كيف افتحة ولا اعرف فتح الجروبات الخاصة بالياهو برجا الشرح بالتفصيل للماسينجر ياهو ممكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن




بالنسبة الى الياهو

قم بالدخول الى العناون التالى وادخل بالخانىة الاولى اسم الدخول والخانة الثانية كلمة السر 

بالنسبة الى الجروب تفضل الموضوع التالى
*طريقه الاشتراك في الجروب*






http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=160168#post160168


واخيرا المسنجر​
*Download Yahoo! Messenger*









اضغط على الزر التالى للحصول على نسختك من ياهو مسنجر​



*قم بحفظ الملف وافتحة بعد اكتمال التحميل *



Run

Run​


​









سلام ونعمة​


----------



## عادل بسطا (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف استخدم الياهو بالبريد والجورب والمسنجر*

​الفاضل مايكل بك سلام ونعمة فى رب المجد يسوع واتمنى تكون فى اتم صحة وبخير  ممكن لو سمحت شرح الماسنجر الياهو وتفعيل الداونلوود حتى اتمكن من تحميل نسختى ولكم جزيل الشكر :mus25:


----------



## Michael (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف استخدم الياهو بالبريد والجورب والمسنجر*




> وتفعيل الداونلوود حتى اتمكن من تحميل نسختى


 

مش فاهم قصدك بالتفعيل؟؟


----------



## عادل بسطا (2 يوليو 2007)

*توضيح للاخ مايكل*

الاستاذ مايكل اقصد من كلامى ان الداونلوود اللى انتى حاطة للتحميل من النسخة الخاصة بالياهو لا يعمل  كدة ابقى وضحت كتيييير وممكن بقى الشرح خطوة خطوة يا خ مايكل
:act23:


----------

